# Oem Shaft Replacement Chart



## Golfbum

If you are going to replace the shafts in your OEM clubs this website will be very informative for you.
http://www.golfworks.com/images/art/oem_replacement_list.htm


----------



## cesc

Thanks for sharing the link golfbumm...I'll be using sometime in the near future


----------



## 373

They are also very nice people who are willing to spend time talking to you on the phone if you aren't quite sure how to do something.

For quite a number of years as a child, the pro and caddy master at the club where I grew up let me hang around the bag room where they did occasional repairs. I don't know why it always fascinated me to watch them, but it did and I paid attention to everything they did. I learned to regrip clubs with rubber or leather wrap grips. I can refinish woods and rewrap the twine around the hosel. I can reshaft irons and metal woods, but I stop at the old iron heads that require a pin drilled out. I finally started accumulating some basic golf oriented tools... which pretty much last forever... so way after golf, guitars and fishing, club repair is sort of a hobby too I guess.

I've never stopped doing repairs and regripping for my friends and myself. The only place I'll buy parts is from Golfworks and their club design and repair manual is the bible for the industry.


----------

